# Super Sunday Bear Ribs!



## lcruzen (Feb 7, 2009)

My bud got a bear last year in da UP and saved the rib cage. We've been wanting to smoke them for a while and just couldn't seem to hook up. So when he invited us over for a Super Bowl party we decided it was the perfect time to try it out. If they didn't turn out any good there would still be lots of food to eat.

Someone on here suggested trimming off the fat as bear fat can leave a waxy film in your mouth. While I've never experienced this before I decided to trim most of the fat anyway.

This pic is of the rib cage after trimming and splitting it.




And a shot of the bone side.




I then hit with rub and laid on some bacon strips. I thought it might need some fat to keep it from drying out.




Then into the GOSM. I did a 3.5 - 2.5 method mopping every hour with white grape juice and bourbon. 

This shot is after about 3 hours of smoke.



And a final shot of the ribs before I left for the party. I finished them in the oven foiled with more of the mop.




They turned out great. Everyone there that tried them loved em. I did not sauce them and regrettably I did not get any shots of them sliced up as I forgot my camera. The bones were long and skinny and quite a bit of meat on them. Had a real nice smoke ring also.

Thanx for looking!

Lou


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Lou, they look mighty tasty! That's one dish I've not tried, thanks for your post and description.


----------



## 1894 (Feb 7, 2009)

MMmm looks great !!!  Closest I got this fall was a couple sets of fresh tracks in the snow  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 But starting mid Sept I'll be back after the bruins again . Tastey critters for sure 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I did have one roast out of the only bear I've taken that I didn't trim the fat off of . Definatley got the waxy tongue from that one cut of meat. The rest was great !! 
 Here's hoping for a set of bear ribs next fall


----------



## kingudaroad (Feb 7, 2009)

Smoked bear ribs! That's awesome Lou. Points from me.


----------

